# Power steering units



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

I've searched the net, and cannot find any useful information on decoding the three Saginaw power steering units I have, so I'm picking the brains of the GTO wisdom on this site because I'm contemplating installing one of these PS units in my 1967 GTO. 1st. one is case number 7826692, has a large "92" towards the front and a code "YA" stamped in a flat spot towards the rear...2nd. has a case number of 26000525 and has a large letter "Z" below it, (the first two are the later 3/4" spline variety)...3rd. I pulled from a 1974 Olds Cutlass, case number 5691676, has a large number "76" towards the front and is the 13/16" spline...anyone with information, and/or suggestions about these P.S. units is appreciated.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I put the first # in Summit Racings website. 
You might be able to tell if these might work in your application using their data.

7826692 says does not fit


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

also

julian dates are stamped on the aluminum cover
on the postage stamp size flat spot


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Appreciate the info...After more research I discovered all of the units I have are the same bolt pattern to the frame, apparently GM kept that the same for quite some time....The differences are the input spline size: Early 13/16" -to- Late 3/4" (which can be solved by changing the rag joint)...the hoses have early & late connection differences, and the pitman arm would have be the correct fit. The 5691676 Unit is the "H" bolt to frame pattern (although only three bolts are used) was used in 1960's-'70's cars...What I don't know is what the steering ratios are? ..I read somewhere where's there are code numbers or letters which designate this like the large "76" which is on my 5691676 unit...can't recall where I saw it. Like you I have looked at reconditioned power steering units by many manufacturers...prices vary extremely like the one from Cardone...to others for $400.+...no rush, will decide later.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Just about every Saginaw 800/808 box built will fit into an A body. As mentioned the external differences are the mounting ears (3 or 4), and the fluid ports (1980) / input shaft for (1977) and up models. The pitman arm shaft remained the same from 1961 to 2012.
There were two different sizes; 3.5" diameter housing used in the big cars and a 3" used in mid sized and smaller cars. They are interchangeable but only the small box can be upgraded to quick ratios.
Ford used a Saginaw in Mustangs but it has a different mounting bolt pattern.
Don't depend on turns 'lock to lock' to determine ratio. Depending upon internal stops your 2.5 turn box could be a 12:7 or 17:5.
Unless you like big turning radius's stay away from Camaro/Firebird boxes which have internal stops for tire clearance but also increase the turning radius for larger cars. Generally you want a box that has a 41*-43* steering radius.

Like Scott said there is a date code stamped on the aluminum cover. Units built after 73/74 usually have 14:1 or better ratios. There were earlier quick or variable ratio boxes starting in 69 for the Grand Prix and 70 for the other A bodies

The problem with buying a parts store box is that you never know what you're getting until it's in the car. Just because it says its for a Jeep Grand Cherokee doesn't mean it will have the same ratio and torsion bar as original. Units built by Cardone and Lars are assembly line rebuilt using whatever parts are available. Its a crap shoot whether you get the correct one or not. Thats why to ensure you're getting what you want is to send your box to the few good rebuilders that take the time to build it to your specifications.

The Jim Shea Steering Papers are a must read for anyone contemplating replacing or working on their steering systems. Jim is a retired Saginaw engineer.



http://jimshea.corvettefaq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/AF-CarFastRatioGearBeingRevised15AP2012.pdf





Jim Shea’s Steering Papers » A, B & F Car Steering








How To Identify Your Steering Gear Box - Lee Power Steering


Our comprehensive guide will help you identify your power steering gearbox. We sell & service 5 different Saginaw gearboxes: Saginaw 800/808, 708, GMT & Ford.




leepowersteering.com






The YA box you have might be your best bet IIRC that came from the Monte Carlo/442/GN of the early eighties with a 12.7 ratio.
It will need adapting for the metric ports and input shaft.
Always use your original (or 64-72 A body) power steering pitman arm.


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks so much Ed, you are a wealth of information, the most I've discovered to date on these power steering boxes. I copied the attached PDF files for future reference, and made all the info you sent favorites. Considering the fact that I want to stay as close to original as possible, I'm going to go with the unit I pulled from the 1976 Olds Cutlass (I stated earlier it came from a 1974..my bust....but I've stripped so many junk yard cars in my life I tend to lose track!)...it has a Julian date of 328-5 (24 November 1975) so I know it came with the car and has only 82K miles on it...and it's a direct bolt-in without changes in hoses or my original 1967 style power steering pump. I'll save the "YA" Unit as a spare for my 1987 Olds 442 which has the 26000525 "Z" Unit which I know is close ratio as it corners like a Cat. And you are also correct about any REMAN parts you buy from whatever parts store...I've encountered this with Alternators, Starters, Carbs, etc...that's why I've been rebuilding originals for over 50 years. The reason this issue came up with power steering is because my '67 GTO came original with manual...getting a bit tough with these old arms on mountain roads, so I'm considering the change over. V/R, Mark.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I hear you about the old arms. My 68 came without any power options. Manual steering was fine when I was 16, not so much now. 
I'll be installing a gear from a 75 Chevelle after I send it to LEE for upgrading and 35# torsion bar. I had my 70 EL Camino steering box built with 12.7 ratio and a 35# bar. Closest you can get to manual steering on the road and still enjoy the benefits of power steering when parking


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Ed...Please excuse my ignorance, I understand the steering ratios, but what's this 35# torsion bar you speak of?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The torsion bar (or T Bar) is within the gearbox input shaft and its thickness determines the amount of effort (torque in inch pounds) to turn the wheel. The thicker the bar, the more effort is required.
The torsion bar is also rated by Saginaw by its actual thickness. So when you see a .210 bar that is usually a 35# bar.
.204/.195 - 30#
.175 - 21#
.165 - 17#
The .165 which is the smallest and what is on the majority of boxes from the 1960/70s. "Finger Tip Steering" as advertised by GM then.

















I found this paper which gives a great operational description of power steering systems. Warning! This is pretty dry technical "College Paper' stuff



https://mat1093.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/chapter-3-power-steering.pdf


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Wow Ed...Another power steering issue I had no knowledge of...perhaps because I've never attempted to rebuild one, just swapping them in and out when they start leaking all over the place. But now I'm learning thanks to you...I may, just for something to do during the Winter, rebuild one to gain the knowledge...deeply appreciated. V/R, Mark


----------

